# Plants Adjustment Period



## IreneO (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Dick
What kind of lights do you have in your setup? (type, watts, k rating)

I am glad to hear most of your plants are doing well... Sometimes certain plants just don't do well in certain tanks.
Best
Irene


----------



## Mirro (Aug 15, 2011)

*Plants Adjustment Perios*

Hello Irene O: I appreciate your help in attempting to figure this out. I have a 48" Catalina fixture, HO bulbs, 54 watts, one is 6500K and the other is their Plant Growth bulb. Each bulb is on for 6 hours, first one and then the other. There is a 30 minute midday overlap when both bulbs are on. I also use excel and Seachem ferts. Thanks


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I really don't think you have any problem, Mirro.
Your tank is a relatively new set up, and IME it can take many weeks, up to 6 months or more for plants to fully acclimate to their surroundings and your regime in any particular tank set up.
Since most of your plants seem to be doing well, just keep doing what you're doing, and you might just see more positive changes in the weeks ahead. Anubias in particular, are extremely slow growers, so give them some time.
I appreciate these are general statements, but as in any facet of aquaria/fish-keeping, particularly in a planted tank, a little patience can sometimes see things turn completely around for the better. Took me a year to get my plants into the shape that I wanted to see them.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Plant Adjustment Period*

Good morning Mirro...

Good question! Have been trying to figure out the answer to this one for years. Every tank is different. Some plants hardly notice the change and others take weeks if not months to adjust. Some, I can't grow, period!

If you keep strictly low light plants, then I think things can be kept fairly simple. Keep lighting in the 1 watt of light per gallon of tank size range. My tanks have a little less. A single bulb, 6500 K, 40 watt, T12 is sufficient. 

GE has an inexpensive Aquarium/Plant light called Ecolux. I believe I've gotten the name right. Anyway, they're about $11.00 or so and most of the chain hardware stores carry them. My plants grow well with this bulb.

I also dose liquid ferts regularly. I change the ferts too. I don't want to eat the same thing all the time and my guess is the plants don't either.

If you need fert specifics, just let me know.

B


----------



## Mirro (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input and your information. It is very encouraging to hear from more experienced folks. I asked the question because it seemed strange that 85% of the plants I had purchased were making very good progress and these 4 anubias were stagnant. Your information was what I needed to know. Surprisingly, one of the anubias planted about 5 weeks ago and just dwindling since put out a new leaf today. I guess it knew your knowledge and experience was forthcoming. So obviously, patience is definitely a virtue here!
Yes, BBradbury, I would like to know your liquid fert rotation. I have been using the Seachem Flourish products but would like to rotate them. I know the value of doing this. Thanks so much. :icon_smil


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Anubias are just one of the slowest growing aquarium plants, period.


----------

